# Game 20: Blazers @ Bucks



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game 20:* 









@ 







​
















*(7-12) - (6-11)*

*Date: Wednesday, December 6th*
*Time: 5:00p.m. PST*
*Arena: Bucks Arena*
*T.V.: NBALP *
*Bucks's Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Win*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*LaMarcus Aldridge*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Buck's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Brian Skinner*/*Steve Blake*/*Dan Gadzuric*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Give it to Zach. Play D. 

*Team Report:*


> The weakest position for the Trail Blazers defensively is probably at the shooting guard, where Martell Webster and Juan Dixon get most of the playing time. That's where Wednesday's visit to Milwaukee gets a bit dicey. The Bucks are led by Michael Redd, who is averaging 29.6 points from his shooting guard spot while shooting .481 from the field, .420 from three-point range and 8.45 from the line. "He's one of the best in the league," Dixon said. "He presents a lot of problems.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 4-4*(W-L)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Quick Notes:*

- Dan Dickau has been moved into the backup PG position over Sergio Rodriguez. Nate: "That's what's called the hook. I'm sick of these guys making the same mistakes over and over."

- Maurice Williams has been listed as questionable for tonights game after experiencing pain in his back. We could see a little bit more Steve Blake tonight than originally thought.

- Quick: "I think there's an outside chance that LaMarcus Aldridge could win Rookie of the Year."

- Typically Patterson or Pritchard come on road trips with the team, but this trip no one came. Perhaps back home working on a Magloire deal?

- Randolph's injury: He has tendinitis in the knee, and it's not related to the surgery, just wear and tear. He will be monitored closely and Nate is going to *start cutting back his minutes.* But he will play tonight. He hasn't yet run on it today, however.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> *Quick Notes:*
> 
> - Dan Dickau has been moved into the backup PG position over Sergio Rodriguez. Nate: "That's what's called the hook. I'm sick of these guys making the same mistakes over and over."


Seems kind of a harsh statement.



> - Typically Patterson or Pritchard come on road trips with the team, but this trip no one came. Perhaps back home working on a Magloire deal?


More likely, a long road trip in December, neither of them wanted to go.

barfo


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe Jack can slow down Redd a little if Martell and Dixon get scorched.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> More likely, a long road trip in December, neither of them wanted to go.


Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

:lol: 

Anyone else see that Magloire commercial?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Martell is lighting it up so far. woooooohoooooo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Jack starting out hot in the first quarter, 3 for 3 from the field and 4 assists and a steal with zero turnovers.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Dixon and Dickau are a ****ing JOKE. Why are they in the game at all, let alone TOGETHER??? Martell was killing it. I can't believe Dickau is in and Sergio is not. How very unfortu*NATE*.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

when a player is hot (webster) why take him out, especially after only 10 minutes.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

wtf we get a lead and nate just gives it away some times he is such an idot dicau should be play zero minutes sergio sould be in wtf is nate doing.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Webster is "The Definition" of a pure shooter. Dixon is an *******. Dickau sucks dickau. Udoka knows not to shoot the ball at least.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> Dixon and Dickau are a ****ing JOKE. Why are they in the game at all, let alone TOGETHER??? Martell was killing it. I can't believe Dickau is in and Sergio is not. How very unfortu*NATE*.


couldn'thave said it better myself. Dickau and Dixon need to benchride..at least Mags insn't playing. I was a Dixon fan before. I thought he could come in and be a spark, but no he comes in and thinks he our new derek anderson and that just won't fly!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, Martell was on in the first quarter thats for damn sure. 

I think a deal is going down with Magloire. Hasn't played a minute tonight and if Pritchard AND Patterson didn't come on the trip that could be a sign.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow..can dixon hit the broad side of the barn? Why does he continue to play NAte?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

im just watching a real time box score what is dixon doing. did he just miss 3 jumpers in a row, get the ball stolen twice and commit a shooting foul? in 3 minutes?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd just like to put it out there that Dixon is 0-7


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

im glad we are keeping it close. The subs are doing alright.

edit: Why?Dixon?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Nate really is pissing me off by not allowing Sergio to grow and making him the backup. Even when he makes mistakes, he is better than Dan. Dickau on the court is like playing 4 on 5. Sure, he doesnt make any rookie mistakes, but he does nothing to help the team win. He is so hesitant, slow and tentative he seemes like a ghost. Ok Nate, so Sergio made a mistake last night and went against your play calling. Get over it. The kid makes things happen. What is the difference if he does things on the fly or strictly follows Nate's plays as long as a positive is the result. 

Dixon I can handle, but the second he is 0-2 we need to take him out. He is a streak shooter in the most defenitive sence of the word and when he is off, he will finish 2-10 of we let him. It is pure insanity he ever gets more than 15-18 minutes in a game. He is Eddie House, not a 6th, 7th or even 8th man. Christ. 

Jack is the man and Martell is having his 2nd best game of the season a mere two games after his best. Nice.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

nate mcmillian is worse then cheeks right now..why does he have the 3 stooges playing right now (dix,dick,mag) in teh 4th quarter!?>??!?!? ugh he irritates me so badly.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

oh my god...i really am pissed off at juan dixon right now. he sucks.

magloire is a terrible free throw shooter too...ugh.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

horrible subs by nate, wtf is he thinking?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

nate sucks...badly


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

dickau can't even driblle jaun hasnt made crap tongiht, why does nate have such a big boner for them?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Nate doesn't have much to work with, but you keep jack in, you keep martell in, and you just might win.


have we made one stop this quarter?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

anyone else notice how bad these officials are? We dont even touch them and the whistle blows..wtf?


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

man... this is a joke, is nate doing this on purpose? he wanna lose? i cant believe he is that stupid, gotta be something i dont know..., dixon is 0/10, dickau?¿


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Line of the line by Wheels after ZBo grabs a critical rebound in the late 4th Q:

"Give the ball to a GUARD, Zach!!!"

Wheels does the game with passion!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

8.6 seconds...we got the ball, tied up!!!!!

here we go.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow, this Milwaukee crowd reminds me of the Hawks crowd from 5 years ago. Lifeless. The only time they cheered and almost stood up was when they had the ball with 25 seconds left in the game and it's all tied up.

Pretty sad.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love Udoka's defense!


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

pins and needles time


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

millwaukee, you got lucky man


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

good move by zach...fell short though. good play though im happy with it.


i hope we hold our own on the road in OT.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

good move by zach...fell short though. good play though im happy with it.


i hope we hold our own on the road in OT.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Even if we lose this game, Jack, Webster and Aldridge all have played great games. Not to mention Udoka as well


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

fack this crap..bucks got lucky as hell...patterson plays the best game he'll ever dream of and nate coaches like a moron on coke..son of a flippin biznatch im so ticked right now


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i guess thats what happens when the Bucks make every single shot they take in overtime.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> i guess thats what happens when the Bucks make every single shot they take in overtime.


AND we play juan dixon AND we have nate as our coach


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow horrible decision by jack...find martell for the 3..2's dont cut it


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Martell's havin' a great game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> nate coaches like a moron on coke..


How's that? Please, drop your incredible hoops knowledge professor.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll file this in the "We would have won it if Roy was back" section of heartbreakers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> How's that? Please, drop your incredible hoops knowledge professor.


Not playing martell enough
playing Dixon at all, did he do anything right?
Dickau getting the run over sergio...kid can't even dribble the ball
Held the starters out WAY to long in the 4th..should have subbed in the 3rd so we were fresh for the 4th.
NAte sucked a fatty one tonight..deal with it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

great pass Ime. Dickau could have inbounded that better.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm still irked at how ruben played. Guy is horrendous and made everything tonight...bet he'll never do anything like that the rest of the season.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> fack this crap..bucks got lucky as hell...patterson plays the best game he'll ever dream of...



Are you new to watching the nba, or just Portland? Patterson has had a ton of games better than this one. 

a bunch of you guys seem to be losing it. chill out.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Not playing martell enough
> playing Dixon at all, did he do anything right?
> Dickau getting the run over sergio...kid can't even dribble the ball
> Held the starters out WAY to long in the 4th..should have subbed in the 3rd so we were fresh for the 4th.
> NAte sucked a fatty one tonight..deal with it.


I think you need to take a :chill:. Jack has kept us in the game all of tonight, I think he can take any shot he damn well wants to. 

We're not a playoff team, and without Roy we are going to lose a lot of close games so I think you need to deal with it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

blakejack said:


> Are you new to watching the nba, or just Portland? Patterson has had a ton of games better than this one.
> 
> a bunch of you guys seem to be losing it. chill out.


he had a bunch of games JUST like this when he was in PDX two years ago.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I think you need to take a :chill:. Jack has kept us in the game all of tonight, I think he can take any shot he damn well wants to.
> 
> We're not a playoff team, and without Roy we are going to lose a lot of close games so I think you need to deal with it.


You need to take a chill pill dude. I said nothing about Jack..he played great..but he did make a bad decision. Martell has been on fire tonight and no one is looking for him. Down 5 with 20 to play, you need trifectas. 
And I dont give a flying hoot if we are the best or worst team in teh damn league..we had this game and should have won. The bucks are garbage, and we only like 2-4 at home.
So sorry I care about my team....I'm sick of the losing and when we play a team we should beat and odn't I get frustrated...shoot me!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I really liked how Ruben walked over to Martell and patted him on the back and looked like he gave him a little cheer up talk while he was holding his head down after that failed inbounds pass. Much as people might hate Ruben burning us (like he did the Lakers and Sonics when he was with us) gotta admit the guy is a good sport.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Xericx said:


> he had a bunch of games JUST like this when he was in PDX two years ago.....


exactly.

he was guarding Zach better than anyone has all season, and he was guarding the opposing teams' best players when he was a Blazer too.

The guy can play


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I really liked how Ruben walked over to Martell and patted him on the back and looked like he gave him a little cheer up talk while he was holding his head down after that failed inbounds pass. Much as people might hate Ruben burning us (like he did the Lakers and Sonics when he was with us) gotta admit the guy is a good sport.


love Patterson! :clap:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

And I'm not disappointed in this loss at all. We played it up to the end of regulation. Zach had a great look, close to the hoop, spot up jumper, against a shorter single player. Normally money for Zach it just rolled out. You can't ask for anything better than that in that kind of situation (well, maybe that Grant hill layup woulda been nice to have :biggrin: ). Blazers just ran outta gas (and timeouts) in the OT.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Not playing martell enough
> playing Dixon at all, did he do anything right?
> Dickau getting the run over sergio...kid can't even dribble the ball
> Held the starters out WAY to long in the 4th..should have subbed in the 3rd so we were fresh for the 4th.
> NAte sucked a fatty one tonight..deal with it.


*Not playing martell enough: *He played 36 minutes. How much more can he play the kid on the 2nd of back to back on the road?

*playing Dixon at all, did he do anything right? *No. THAT makes somebody a bad coach? Playing Dixon 14 minutes? When he usually plays 20? 

*Dickau getting the run over sergio...kid can't even dribble the ball: *Dickau had ZERO turnovers. Yeah, he almost turned it over twice, but he didn't. And BTW, did you notice he played a whopping 5 minutes in this game? I didn't think so.

*Held the starters out WAY to long in the 4th..should have subbed in the 3rd so we were fresh for the 4th. * Well...he DID sub them out in the 3rd. And he started bringing starters back in with 8 minutes left in a TIE GAME. It's like you weren't even watching the game.

*NAte sucked a fatty one tonight..deal with it.* No, your game watching skills sucked. Pay attention dude.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> NAte sucked a fatty one tonight..deal with it.





Fork said:


> No, your game watching skills sucked.



:biggrin: seconded


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow peeps, you guys need to chill. 

I guess perspective is everything. My perperspective is this: young team on the road, playing a back to back game, take the Bucks to overtime in their house. Not bad at all.

I swear there is some serious bi-polar emotions on this board. It's a long season..let's not get to high or to low about every game. We'll get next time.

Peace


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow you guys are delusional. O big deal Dickau made no turnovers but he didn't do anything else. Great players actually average a bunch of TO's because htey take chances on making plays. AI and NAsh are two top leaders, but htey make palys. Sergio should have played. He gets the team involved and is a nice bench leader for this squad. Dickau palying at all was just conceeding victory to the bucks during that time. Martell is 19 friggen years old..I think he can handle 40 mins on the 2nd of a back to back..its not like he played that much at Detroit...he's a young gun, he's got stamina.
Dixon played 14 minutes too long. I guess you didn't notice brick after brick he threw up, and yes that makes nate a bad coach for him sucking. Run the damn offense through LMA while he's in there.
TLaw woulda been a better alternative at the 2/3 then Juan.
I wish I could do this crappy of a job at my work and have my fans still think I'm worthwhile..Nate was our nega-factor tonight.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great effort by the team. I love the hustle, and the fact they never give up. 

Aldridge should start period.
Dixon should never play period
Dickau???? Is there a trade on the horizon? Why is this guy playing all of a sudden? 

Jack was a monster
Zach played well
Martell?? Is he finally coming on?

Nate???? Ugh!!! Not good at a lot, especially subbing.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> I swear there is some serious bi-polar emotions on this board. It's a long season..let's not get to high or to low about every game. We'll get next time.
> 
> Peace


Agreed.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> nate sucks...badly


YEP! McNugget continues to baffle me on an almost nightly basis? Did he WANT to lose?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I wish I were their beat writer and I would pull a quick and ask him what was he thinking with that 4th quarter lineup including the 3 stooges.
Nate...DO YOU WANT TO WIN? c'mon seriously, that lineup was worse then a ton of things Cheeks did here and thats tough to beat.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

there is no reason to put dixon-0/7 on the court in 4th and there is no reason in the world in putting dickau over sergio, get it, and stop saying relax chill, wtf, is your team, and i personally cant understand how sergio has played 5 min in last 2 games


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

fer said:


> there is no reason to put dixon-0/7 on the court in 4th and there is no reason in the world in putting dickau over sergio, get it, and stop saying relax chill, wtf, is your team, and i personally cant understand how sergio has played 5 min in last 2 games


5 minutes after a great game vs the hawks... unbelievable.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Dickau???? Is there a trade on the horizon? Why is this guy playing all of a sudden?


He played 5 minutes. Stop complaining.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> He played 5 minutes. Stop complaining.




Dixon only played 14 minutes. Should we not complain about his production either?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I really liked how Ruben walked over to Martell and patted him on the back and looked like he gave him a little cheer up talk while he was holding his head down after that failed inbounds pass. Much as people might hate Ruben burning us (like he did the Lakers and Sonics when he was with us) gotta admit the guy is a good sport.


Actually, as Martell came around Ruben on that last inbounds play, Ruben hit Martell in the groin and that is why he doubled over. :naughty: :evil: 

I watrched it on TIVO a couple of times and I am certain that is what was done. I could not tell if it was on purpose or not, but given who it was and to whom it was done, I would say that it was. That was why Martell was frustrated with Ruben when Ruben feined consolation, I think. 

Anyway, great game and a good a game for Martell again. Getting more consistent. Go Blazers!!!!!!

gatorpops


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This board makes me realize sometimes that some people don't deserve internet access.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> This board makes me realize sometimes that some people don't deserve internet access.




Who brought up A_am's 1-10 night?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Who brought up A_am's 1-10 night?


Bruce Bowen remembered the last game that he lit him up for 27 and molested him all night. 

Only bring up his bad games?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

How about three cheers for Jarret Jack?

He's becoming one of my favorite players.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

So, Mas, what do you think of Nate? :azdaja: 

The Blazers are not pushovers this year, that's for sure. You gotta be happy with the job Jack has done the last two games. Zach of course is a phenomenal post player. Aldridge looked good again and Martell is going to be a good one and we all are high on Roy. I don't care what our record is, I feel good about the direction of this team. :clap2:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> You need to take a chill pill dude. I said nothing about Jack..he played great..but he did make a bad decision. Martell has been on fire tonight and no one is looking for him. Down 5 with 20 to play, you need trifectas.
> And I dont give a flying hoot if we are the best or worst team in teh damn league..we had this game and should have won. The bucks are garbage, and we only like 2-4 at home.
> So sorry I care about my team....I'm sick of the losing and when we play a team we should beat and odn't I get frustrated...shoot me!


It's the 2nd of a back to back and we go into overtime, you have to be a pretty elite team or very lucky too win in that kind of situation.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

J Jack's 30/10 performance was simply amazing. He is really developing into a quality PG.

Not sure what happened to Zbo, but Webster also played very well.

Looks like Portland lost interest in OT.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think nate has done a good job, he just doesn't yank dixon as quickly as he should.

aldridge will be good, but doesn't seem to have a good post game yet. 

jack looks better and better, especially contrasted w blake.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How about three cheers for Jarret Jack?
> 
> He's becoming one of my favorite players.


Here here..it makes it hard to replace him when he has a good game.

The only downside is that being a PG, and scoring 30, that means no one else was really clicking enough to take over. But it was still an awesome game for him.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

It was also very strange to see Dixon vs Blake in this game - after all those years together on the same college and pro teams x 2, this was probably the first time they have ever competed 1-1. I think Blake got the better of the two for this game; we'll see what happens when they play again in Portland.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Great players actually average a bunch of TO's because htey take chances on making plays. Martell is 19 friggen years old..I think he can handle 40 mins on the 2nd of a back to back..its not like he played that much at Detroit...he's a young gun, he's got stamina.


You get my vote for most moronic post of the day.

Great players get more TOs because they have the ball in their possession most of the game.

And as for Webster, he has this back issue, remember that? I'm sure you'd love him to play his back into spasms so you could win one game, only to see him sit out the next 8 trying to get it healed. Fortunately you (still) are not the coach.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like a real heartbreaker. Sorry I missed Jarrett Jack's monstrous game, but otherwise, sounds like another one of those "close but no cigar" games that we may see a lot of this year. 

Some other bright spots - Martell with a 5 of 8 shooting night from 3-point range? Wow. Z-Bo, solid again at 20 and 14. Pryzbilla holding down the middle with nine boards and two blocks. 

On the down side, Outlaw was basically a no-show, and Dixon threw nothing but bricks (but I can see playing both of those guys for other reasons - Outlaw for his length on defense, and Dixon for his free-throw shooting and experience). 

The key factor looks like the Blazers' inability to seal the deal in regulation. Just didn't have enough left on the second night of a back-to-back to win a road game in OT.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Martell seemed perfectly fine out there, an extra 4 mins wouldn't have hurt him. Taking him out late in the game was so stupid. I can't belive how many of you are supporting nate tonight. He doesn't unsderstand we need to run our offense though LMA when he plays the 3 stooges out there.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe this has already been mentioned about Jack but, if you figure each assist counts for at least two points, he was pretty directly involved in more than half of the team's total points. To do that with only 2 TOs is pretty amazing. It'll be interesting to see what he's doing in another year or two. :greatjob:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I really liked how Ruben walked over to Martell and patted him on the back and looked like he gave him a little cheer up talk while he was holding his head down after that failed inbounds pass. Much as people might hate Ruben burning us (like he did the Lakers and Sonics when he was with us) gotta admit the guy is a good sport.


did anyone else get the idea martell responded with a "dude, get the **** away from me"?

also, Ruben is a "good sport" when his team wins. He's a spoiled little **** when either he doesn't get his minutes, or his team loses.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> did anyone else get the idea martell responded with a "dude, get the **** away from me"?
> 
> also, Ruben is a "good sport" when his team wins. He's a spoiled little **** when either he doesn't get his minutes, or his team loses.


I got that feeling as well.

Remember how Ruben use to treat rookies, I'm sure Martell still has a little animosity left over from some of the **** Ruben gave him.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i already dislike dixon to begin with, but tonight's game he really irritated me. i didn't really mind all his bricks because i'm kind of used to it, but at least 3 times when zach and aldridge had great positions in the post that he did not past them the ball. i can't wait until Roy is back. hopefully when roy gets back, dixon's minutes get reduced a good deal.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

We lost, but it seemes like a well played game. 

Patterson probably guarded Zach better than anyone this year not named Bruce Bowen. This is probably the reason we lost. When Zach cant score at will, our team turns into a J shooting group.,

The fact Dan replaced Sergio pissed me off, and despite Jack's 30/10 game I dont like seeing a 1st year starter getting 47 minutes in a game. Give Jack 35 at the most if we want him to survive this season. Give Sergio 10-18 and give Dan a 1st row ticket to the bench. 

Dixon played badly. I feel Nate treats him more like Bobby Jackson and not enough like Eddie House. Jackson is a quality player that is going to be a efficient spark plug off the bench 8 out of 10 nights. Eddie House is a total streak shooter that has to be taken out and benched after 2 or 3 missed shots in a row. Dixon is more like House. When he is not hitting, he hurts the team unlike any player we have. When hot, I love the guy. His max MPG should be 14-18mpg, IMHO. 

Im gald to see Webster come on. He is going to at least be a Westley Person-at-his-peak type player. I hope to see him become a Glen Rice. Let us not forget that Redd was guarding him alot and Michael Redd is no great defender. Nevertheless, its always good to see a young players 2nd best game of the season occour only 1 game after his best. Here's to hoping his improved play continues. 

LA played well, not much more I could ask for from an undersized(weight wise) rookie. 

Outlaw was a dissapointment, and I hope his MPG never drops to 9 again. Kid should be getting 18-24 minutes a game rain or shine, despite his mistakes. 

Trade Mags, and give his minutes to Outlaw!!!


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm gettin the impression that maybe nate doesnt want to coach Portland anymore, some of his decisions this year have been uncharacteristics for him....because he was money for seattle


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Seattle2Finals said:


> I'm gettin the impression that maybe nate doesnt want to coach Portland anymore, some of his decisions this year have been uncharacteristics for him....because he was money for seattle


Wow. So... it's not like I know Nate personally but I can't believe he'd have anything like that little integrity. And in fact, I can almost believe that Patterson would just as soon Nate throw games but no, I can't imagine Nate not doing the best he could at _least_ for the short term and if he's making decisions for the long term (risking playing Webster heavy minutes, still not throwing games), that suggests he wants to be here.

No, I think what's ailing this team has more to do with the players than the coach. And I, for one, am convinced that they all just need more time together (players and coach). A year or two from now I expect they'll be back in the playoffs.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> i already dislike dixon to begin with, but tonight's game he really irritated me. i didn't really mind all his bricks because i'm kind of used to it, but at least 3 times when zach and aldridge had great positions in the post that he did not past them the ball. i can't wait until Roy is back. hopefully when roy gets back, dixon's minutes get reduced a good deal.


Just to play the devil's advocate, he did have a sweet lazer ally-oop to Aldridge in the 3rd quarter out of a half court set... one of the better Blazer highlights of the game. 

As some one else said... another close but no cigar game. I liked the effort and Jack and Aldridge looked especially good to my eyes (I watched from halftime on). It's just not in me to be disappointed when this is largely what I expected from this year. Add Roy, a lotto pick, and another years experience and physical maturation under their collective belts, and I expect next year they should turn the corner and win games like last night's.

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am bummed they fell short, but as Rasheed Wallace said "Both teams played hard!".

Also, I was pleased with the way they did not quit, even when down by a fair margin in overtime. Jack kept on attacking and they kept fouling just to make the point that they were not going to quit competing. That is the type of leadership Nate is looking for on the floor. We will see if in the next game if it holds up.

As for the Jamaal Magloire test tonight, the total Blazer net +/- was -4 tonight when he was on the floor, and he actually had one stretch where the Blazers did not fall behind any further while he was on the floor. I was actually surprised he got any playing time.

Joel Pryzbilla probably had his best game since he came back from the injury tonight. He is starting to look more and more like the Joel that got fans fired up last year. I think the first few games he was having to work the rust off, and wasn't able to set screens too well because of the groin injury, but hopefully he will start to return to his old ways.

Lemarcus Aldridge had an excellent game. They are starting to run plays for him more and more, and I have noted they have gone sections of the game with him as the primary front court scorer. Some of his offensive rebounds were critical for sending the game into overtime, and we got a few glimpses about how well this guy can run the floor tonight, with an alley oop and a throw down on the break. I have also noticed he is starting to help more on weak side defense. This is very important in the Blazers scheme, and the last 2 games the Blazers defense has been much better. 

Martell easily had his best game so far, he played well on both ends of the court. He also made the right passes during critical parts of the game that got the Blazers some easy buckets. They went a real long stretch of the game with him in the 4th without getting him many touches, a lot of it had to do with routing it all through Zbo. The Blazers just need to get better at passing out of the double and moving it to the open guy. 

Jack was unbelievable tonight. He is becoming a legitimate pressure relief for when they double Zbo, and some of his passes were pretty amazing. What we need now is consistency.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm just glad I didn't place any bets on the Trail Blazers who had a +7.5 spread against the Bucks. Damn this overtime just proves that Sportsbetting is rigged.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> As for the Jamaal Magloire test tonight, the total Blazer net +/- was -4 tonight when he was on the floor, and he actually had one stretch where the Blazers did not fall behind any further while he was on the floor. I was actually surprised he got any playing time.


I was actually kind of excited to track that in the game for once, and then the first time he came in nothing happened!

It always seems when you get the theory down, along comes the exception.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Outlaw was a dissapointment, and I hope his MPG never drops to 9 again. Kid should be getting 18-24 minutes a game rain or shine, despite his mistakes.
> 
> Trade Mags, and give his minutes to Outlaw!!!


You do realize that Outlaw had 5 fouls in those 9 minutes and that the refs were whistling him for even breathing heavy against the opposing player, right?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> You do realize that Outlaw had 5 fouls in those 9 minutes and that the refs were whistling him for even breathing heavy against the opposing player, right?



You are correct. Outlaw was being whistled for any contact at all. In fact I think it was the first time I've ever seen him show any emotion towards a call. He was getting pretty upset.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> He played 5 minutes. Stop complaining.


In those five minutes we were outscored 16-5. That lost us the game.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

southnc said:


> Looks like Portland lost interest in OT.


I think it was more proof of a young team. Milwaukee got the ball to Redd and he made things happen in OT. Zach didn't take a single shot in the overtime. I wish I could rewatch and see how much he touched the ball in OT, I wasn't paying close enough attention to see if it was the ball handlers fault or just good denial D by Milwaukee.


----------

